# Medica Coder CPC-A certified



## mdsbellow789@yahoo.com (Mar 9, 2014)

I am looking for a remote outpatient coding to work from home.  Do you know if anyone is hiring


----------



## tnfirefly (Mar 9, 2014)

Generally speaking, you will be extremely fortunate to find something remote before you drop that A. If you can bite the bullet and work in-house somewhere for a while, you may be able to get the remote position later. That is what I am doing, at least.


----------



## nekeisha (Mar 10, 2014)

HI my name is Nekeisha wilson and you don't need to be a CPC to work from try Gradyhealth.org they are hiring coder/signonbonus/workfromhome that is the job position and you only need a CPC-A no experience is required that's what the recruiter told me. 


Good Luck


----------



## maplesue (Mar 22, 2014)

*gradyhealth*

Do you live in the atlanta area? Can you work anywhere in the US for this company?


----------



## twizzle (Mar 22, 2014)

nekeisha said:


> HI my name is Nekeisha wilson and you don't need to be a CPC to work from try Gradyhealth.org they are hiring coder/signonbonus/workfromhome that is the job position and you only need a CPC-A no experience is required that's what the recruiter told me.
> 
> 
> Good Luck



Really? Work from home with no experience. I don't think so. When you run into a problem(which you will) who are you going to seek help from?
Any company worth its salt wants at least 3 years experience before hiring a remote coder and with good reason.

Maybe I'm wrong but I would really research this company's credentials first.

Coding is very difficult.. I've been doing it for 5 years and have a 25 year medical background as a provider so I know what I'm talking about.

Good luck anyway and I hope it works out good for you. Just be warned. If it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 24, 2014)

It is possible that this particular hospital system is hiring new grad coders. 

I have noticed a small trend of employers who are hiring new grads due to the shortage of experienced coders available. Parallon was one, as well as UMass. They only hire a VERY small percentage of applicants and are required to take multiple tests and do amazing on them. But for those that get accepted, its an amazing opportunity. One that I wish was available when I was trying to transition to inpatient coding. 

Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------

